# Cat escaped from Cattery



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi,

There is a long story behind my gorgeous cat Nelson escaping from our trusted Cattery which I will post later, but for now I need your help. 

He escaped on Tuesday evening around 6pm. They looked all evening and night, I joined when I got back the next morning. No sign of him at all. 

He is mainly a house cat but has been allowed into our garden and neighbours for an hour or so some days. 

Do you think he’s likely to be hiding near the Cattery or trying to make his way home? It’s only around a mile. 

I have postered and flyered the area, it’s on every social media platform and group, I’ve been out shouting and dreamy shaking at dawn and dusk... driven the streets constantly all day yesterday. Microchip company aware. I just don’t know what else to do. Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through this,
could you try putting things outside the cattery ( and your home) that smell like home, i doubt if you still have his litter tray but if you did put it outside and maybe things that smell like you, dirty washing...his bed and toys....even the contents of your hoover, anything you think will smell strongly of you, your home and him and could bring him home.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Can you put his used litter tray outside, along with his bedding and some used clothing of yours. It might be worth doing this for both places as they are so close, as it is possible he has tried to find his way home. Hopefully he is just hiding somewhere nearby. Is the cattery in a built up area or somewhere remote? Hoping he makes an appearance soon for you xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

What a horrible thing to happen! Was he scared when he ran or did he just use a chance? If he was scared he can have run and hidden anywhere, really, and not knowing the area can’t find back. As he is no outside cat I don’t see much chance of hime finding his way home. 

You have done the very necessary first steps.I have read about another one that worked successfully, but it was near home and not near a cattery, so I am not sure about success in your case. The lady in question laid odour traces from starting points about 1km away from her home to her home like rays of a sun with her house in the middle. She used a worn nighty for that which she rubbed along walls and shrubs.
Her cat managed to follow the traces home even though it was badly hurt in a RTA and since she has helped others using the method- she claims it worked in most cases, but it needs to be done very soon after the loss.

Keep my fingers crossed Nelson is found soon.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for all of your ideas. I’d left his bed outside in a shed at the Cattery and litter outside at home but I’ll do more of his belongings now. I think he’s more likely to be in that area lost or too scared to come out. The area is a quiet culdesac and they’re all aware, as are the houses backing onto it. There has been one potential sighting but I went to the garden and couldn’t find him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> Thank you for all of your ideas. I'd left his bed outside in a shed at the Cattery and litter outside at home but I'll do more of his belongings now. I think he's more likely to be in that area lost or too scared to come out. The area is a quiet culdesac and they're all aware, as are the houses backing onto it. There has been one potential sighting but I went to the garden and couldn't find him.


Knock on doors all along the road where he was last sighted so they are all aware he is missing. Get them to check their sheds and garages. Are the cattery proactive in trying to find him? I do hope he turns up soon!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Please keep us posted. Have you asked to check in garages and sheds in the area of the vets? It may be that he has run in there to hide and is now trapped in there. Sometimes cats don't come out and will hide if strangers open the door so it may be better if you ask if you can check for yourself. I'm sure he is out there somewhere close and will appear soon.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he was an outdoor cat I'd say he would try and make his way home. But as he does not go outdoors much I am not sure if this will apply. So it's possible as others have said that he might be hiding near the cattery. But I wouldn't concentrate all your search efforts there, if there are no sightings after a few days, as he may have moved on.

When a scared stray cat turned up on my doorstep a few years ago, very thin and crying for food, I fed him and eventually managed to gain his trust enough to put him in a carrier and take him to my vet to be checked for a microchip. Turned out the cat was chipped and had escaped from his carrier 3 weeks earlier on a trip to the vet, in the carpark. The vet's is a mile from my home.

The owner had searched every evening around the vet's but there was no sign of him. The vet staff had also searched daily too. The cat was lost 4 miles from his own home (1 mile from my home). The owner was over the moon to have him back safe.

There is a chance your cat has started trying to find his way home. For this reason I would try and cover the whole area between your home and the cattery. Too large an area to leaflet individual homes but you can use local social media groups to publicise your situation, e.g. "Nextdoor", or your local Facebook group, (and ask people to share on FB).

https://nextdoor.co.uk/

I do hope you find him soon. x


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you. I’ve been walking the route from the Cattery to my house quite a lot too. Obviously along the “human” route... who knows which way Nelson would try and do this. It’s all over Facebook and twitter and on lots of local groups. When I’ve been out and about lots of people have asked if it’s that cat I’m looking for so it seems to be reaching a lot of people. I just feel sick with worry and starting to feel like I’ll never have him back even though I know there’s lots of stories of them coming back even after a long time. Hopefully with so much awareness someone will try and get him. He must be so hungry


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

From experience of one cat which went missing from a cattery in my area, he stayed around the cattery for months and was then found.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Two possible sightings on the same road now, next to the cattery. Of course as luck would have it there’s a very similar looking cat on the street so it could well be him. Off to camp out there now for a few hours with food, blankets, smells etc. Wish me luck!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Wishing you luck with all my heart!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good luck, everything crossed for you. Can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

bethany_hannah said:


> Wish me luck!


@bethany_hannah : We all do; you must be beside yourself. Hope you find him soon. In my experience of missing cats, they have all been a few hundred yards from home and have emerged after three/four days when they were feeling peckish. Good luck.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Sending luck your way here too. I really feel for you, what a horrible situation but fingers crossed you will get your cat back


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you find him very soon


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I’m currently just sat quietly watching. I’ve put his bed and my hoody out, as well as his bowl with a small amount of food in.

As I turned the corner I spotted the other cat who looks like him, and from the posters I can imagine you might think it was Nelson. Still trying though


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

bethany_hannah said:


> I'm currently just sat quietly watching. I've put his bed and my hoody out, as well as his bowl with a small amount of food in.
> 
> As I turned the corner I spotted the other cat who looks like him, and from the posters I can imagine you might think it was Nelson. Still trying though


You poor thing! Devestating  but I have hope, holding all crossed for his return xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read about Nelson,what a worry for you.
I cant be of any practical help but just wanted to add my best wishes and hope that you soon have him back home safe and well x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This is so sad. What a terrible thing thing to happen. Keeping my fingers crossed for Nelsons safe return home very soon xx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Sat for an hour and no sign. Whilst I was there I received another call that turned out to be about this other cat that looks similar.

Starting to wonder if he may be further afield as we get closer to 48 hours but no idea where to look, it’s like a needle in a haystack


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Topping up the "good luck" wishes!
Hope you find him soon.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sending lots of the infamous PF vibes that he is found safe and well. What an awful thing to happen


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping for the best for you


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you find him soon. How worrying for you. Sending you lots of PF vibes. Please keep us updated. 

Viv xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

How awful for you. I hope he turns up soon. Sending lots of vibes for his safe return.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Firstly I suggest you do your searching at night when all the streets and area are in bed and the night has been reclaimed by the wildlife. Your cat will be more likely to come out of her hiding spot then. It's the natural time when they are more active, sound and scent travels better and there will be fewer scary noises.

Most pets that get lost and are scared don't respond to their owners even if they hear them. That's because fear over rides everything and the owner is out if context with their normal environment. For cats that are established outdoor confident cats this tends to be less of an issue.

I also suggest you ask around to see if anyone has got any wildlife cameras they would be prepared to loan you. Put some feeding stations out baited with your cats favourite food in various areas with the camera overlooking the spot.

If you manage to locate the area your cat is hiding you can borrow a cat cage trap to get your cat. She is likely to be wary of everyone even you and a cage trap is a gentle safe and quick way of catching her. Good luck.

PS keep the social media campaign going strong. Even advertise in non cat places. We get lots of people on here saying a stray cat turned up so we have been feeding it and keeping it inside and giving it lots of cuddles for the last (insert number of months here). The forum members then ask if they have checked for a chip and they go no :Banghead

So there is a possibility someone will find her and just take her in without checking she is owned. So get the word out to absolutely everyone. Including telling people if they have recently adopted a stray cat to get it's microchip checked regardless of whether it might be yours. Ask the local vets to put your cat on their social media page and get the local radio station to make an announcement (you never know).
Posters on lampposts and an entry on dogs lost (they have a cat section) can also help.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

kittih said:


> Firstly I suggest you do your searching at night when all the streets and area are in bed and the night has been reclaimed by the wildlife. Your cat will be more likely to come out of her hiding spot then. It's the natural time when they are more active, sound and scent travels better and there will be fewer scary noises.
> 
> Most pets that get lost and are scared don't respond to their owners even if they hear them. That's because fear over rides everything and the owner is out if context with their normal environment. For cats that are established outdoor confident cats this tends to be less of an issue.
> 
> ...


Thank you! So, so much useful advice here I will get going with what you have suggested now. Thanks again


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

bethany_hannah said:


> Thank you! So, so much useful advice here I will get going with what you have suggested now. Thanks again


If you want to purchase a wildlife camera this is one that looks OK specs wise that's not too dear. You can probably sell it again for not too much of a loss after wards...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077TM57G4/ref=sspa_mw_detail_4?psc=1


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Charity said:


> From experience of one cat which went missing from a cattery in my area, he stayed around the cattery for months and was then found.


Yes , a similar incidence at a cattery near me. A cat escaped and appeared back at the cattery about two weeks later . It must have been hiding nearby in the wood part .

ETA paws crossed you find Nelson soon.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh my :-(

Hoping that you find him soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh gosh, I feel sick for you  I'm so sorry to read what's happened. Sending positive thoughts for Nelson coming to find you as soon as he possibly can.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Have a read of this website article on list cats. It's in the states so some of the advice isn't relevant and it's written by a dog search for cats handler so there is quite a lot of info Re that but the cat behaviour aspects and things to think about are quite helpful I think.

http://www.3retrievers.com/lost-cats-guide.html


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I recommend posting Nelson's photo and details on Harvey's Army Facebook page, if you have not yet done so.

http://harveysarmy.com/

and contact all your local Rescues so they can keep a look out for him being brought in. (They will scan for a microchip).


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok I’ve found him. Watched him eating food right by me but can’t catch him. I need a cat trap! Can’t imagine I can get one at 10.30 st night


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, that's brilliant news! Well done ! Your vet should have a humane trap you can borrow tomorrow, or try your local Rescues -they all have them. 

The traps are large and heavy and you will need a hatchback car with fold down back seats to transport it.

I am so happy for you!:Singing


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Wow, that's brilliant news! Well done ! Your vet should have a humane trap you can borrow tomorrow, or try your local Rescues -they all have them.
> 
> The traps are large and heavy and you will need a hatchback car with fold down back seats to transport it.
> 
> I am so happy for you!:Singing


Thank you! Is he likely to still be in this area tomorrow? Should I stay here all night and watch? I'm so happy he's ok but it's so hard seeing him but not getting him


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That’s brilliant! I hope you’ve got a sleeping bag with you, don’t let him out if your sight


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

This is so hard! He’s been right by me eating but I can’t get him. Any movement and he darts. He’s so stressed can see in his eyes. He’s eaten a fair bit of food maybe I should put that away so he’s still hungry?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you got a feather wand toy? I used to use them when my outdoor cats went wandering and wouldn’t let me near them. Be prepared to grab the cat pretty firmly by the scruff once you lure them close enough


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So glad you've found him. No experience but personally I would feed him well as otherwise he might go off looking for more food elsewhere.
Keeping my fingers crossed you'll catch him soon. Xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you already have a top loading carrier?

If so, could you try and lure him in with some of his favourite treats/food? I do like PPs idea though!

So glad you found him!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I moved slightly and he’s run off and I can’t see him anywhere now. I’m still sat in the same place with food in case I see him again. I can’t go now I’ve seen him, I’ll never forgive myself if something happens tonight. It’s on a road next to the cattery which he left on Tuesday so he’s stayed local


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Now he knows he can get food from this spot he is likely to keep hanging around, I doubt he will come out of hiding again for a good few hours because he won't be hungry. If you're willing to wait all night, I would sit on the ground if you have something waterproof to sit on, you will be less intimidating to him that wayt. 

Problem is if you do make a grab at him and miss, you may not get another chance as he will be even more wary and unlikely to let you get close. I would use a combination of food and the wand toy PP recommended, and wait to grab him until you feel he is beginning to trust you. 

Otherwise I'd borrow the humane trap tomorrow and put it out on the spot where he came to and sit nearby in your car waiting for him to go in. He will need to be pretty hungry to risk the trap.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Is there no one you can ring to get a key off you to grab his carrier? The cattery even?? They'll have some spare carriers surely.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a carrier and I put food in that but he didn’t go anywhere near the carrier at all. He came near the bowl of food a few times but any noise / slight movement and he ran away. I tried to grab him and almost managed but he just ran away and hid again. It took him about half an hour to come out again. He then came out again but now he’s been gone for about half an hour again. Problem is he’s now not as hungry! Rang the 24 hr vet but they didn’t have a trap. I don’t think I’m going to get him yet with my hands. Will keep trying but will also ring cat charities tomorrow morning to get a trap. I’m so glad he’s alive but it’s torture not getting him!! He looks almost like a stray he’s so stressed his poor little face


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bless him, he must feel so scared and lost! Poor little fellow.  

If there are no humans around to hear you, could you keep talking to him, even singing (if that's something you do at home) and maybe he will start to find something familiar about you. It is so hard for him because he is seeing you out of your usual context, and cats minds work very much by making associations between specific places and people. So anything you can do that may trigger memories of you will help.

Sending lots of good vibes to you that you get him soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm so happy for you that you have seen him and he is okay,but at the same time sad that it must be so difficult for you not to be able to just pick him up and hold him close .
Keeping everything crossed that you can manage to get him safe soon .
I think slow and steady is the way to go now and that hopefully a trap will be available for you to trap him before long x


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

The fact he is still in the area near the cattery is very good news. He has a little area where he feels safe so he should stay put. The thing is to be patient and not spook him. He's had a positive experience with the food, you know where he is and he's OK. All good things.

In your situation I would park a car somewhere you can overlook the site. Get a flask of coffee, some warm clothes and blankets and a cat carrier just in case.

Pop some things down that smell of him and you like his beds from home (not ones that have been in the cattery even your well worn t shirt and pop them on the ground. Don't leave food out you need him hungry for the next bit.

By all means camping the car overnight so you can keep an eye on him but I don't suggest you go out there and sit unless you are totally sure you can catch him. If not its best to wait for the trap.

If you can arrange a trap for tomorrow night that would be best. He will lay low during the day but be hungry again tomorrow evening.

At the moment he is thinking like a prey animal not a predator. Prey animals don't want to draw attention to them selves. They will be hyper alert to the unusual or sudden moves. Your presence will be out of context with his life with you so your presence won't be seen as comforting as you may expect. He will consider you as a potential predator also.

He will hide away from danger, keep still and quiet and then when it's dark and safer he will come out and explore.

If you can borrow the trap before you put it out then give it a good scrub with the same detergent you wash your bedding and his cat bed in. It will be a familiar smell and remove the smell of strange cats. Bait the trap with food that cannot be picked up or pulled through the gaps. Mushed pate style food or mushed sardines are good. Stinkier and tastier the better. Once the trap is set stay well out of sight and hearing and be patient. If he doesn't go in don't force things. Remember he is feeling like prey and prey animals run and hide at the hint of danger.

The problem with trying to catch him and missing reinforces his belief in his stressed state that you are a predator out to get him. Back off give him space, get his stress levels down again let him feel OK. As much as you want him back you need to go at his speed. Think of him like a wild animal you need to tame not your lovable friend from home. He is more like the former at the moment.

Hope you catch him soon but the fact you have locates him so quickly is excellent news.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

kittih said:


> The fact he is still in the area near the cattery is very good news. He has a little area where he feels safe so he should stay put. The thing is to be patient and not spook him. He's had a positive experience with the food, you know where he is and he's OK. All good things.
> 
> In your situation I would park a car somewhere you can overlook the site. Get a flask of coffee, some warm clothes and blankets and a cat carrier just in case.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This sounds like really good advice. He definitely did seem like a wild animal, his facial expression was so different I almost didn't recognise him. I've left a small bit of food down and a smelly cat bed in the hope he starts to bring his stress levels down. I will ring around for a trap tomorrow and put it out tomorrow night. I haven't seen him for nearly an hour now so may go home and gather more stuff soon before returning tomorrow. There's no way I could have grabbed him with my hands and the last thing I want to do is scare him out of the area. This isn't how I thought it would go, but hoping for more positive results soon.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I have trapped feral using a cat trap and currently that's what he is. He has reverted to his wild cat behaviour because his instincts are telling him that's what will keep him safe.

Although our pets are domesticated at heart their wild survival instincts are still intact. When they go into this mode they forget everything temporarily. Animals are also very context driven they don't tend to generalise well though I think cats do better than dogs. So if their familiar human with family smells is one familiar setting then that's safe and comforting and bring on the cuddles. In a strange place with strange scents and sounds you may seem vaguely familiar but you are not in the right environment so it is safer not to trust.

The biggest gift you can give your cat is patience at the moment. Let him tell you what he is happy with.

I trapped my first feral the first night with the trap. Her sister was harder as she had seen what had happened. Three days later she too was caught. I had to just be very patient and let her stress and fear reduce.

I can tell you once he is back in a familiar place he will relax very quickly and you will soon get your old kitty back


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so glad you've found him. He won't go far, especially now he has a food source. Good luck.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

The first and most important step is done! You know he‘s still in the area, that’s really good news.
Keeping my fingers crossed you‘ll be able to catch him soon.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

kittih said:


> I have trapped feral using a cat trap and currently that's what he is. He has reverted to his wild cat behaviour because his instincts are telling him that's what will keep him safe.
> 
> Although our pets are domesticated at heart their wild survival instincts are still intact. When they go into this mode they forget everything temporarily. Animals are also very context driven they don't tend to generalise well though I think cats do better than dogs. So if their familiar human with family smells is one familiar setting then that's safe and comforting and bring on the cuddles. In a strange place with strange scents and sounds you may seem vaguely familiar but you are not in the right environment so it is safer not to trust.
> 
> ...


Fingered crossed. I've been down and put a small amount of food down this morning in the same place and tapped the bowl. I'm now sat in my car just watching to see if he appears again. It is slightly starting to drizzle so he may not yet. Trying hard not to panic, he must still be around here as he has been since Tuesday.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I left around 2am when he’d been gone for nearly two hours. He must have gone somewhere quiet to rest after eating. I’ve just come back and put another spoonful out and tapped his bowl hoping he would come back and eat more. I’m sat in the car watching but no sign yet.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I‘m sending you all good vibes! He‘ll be hungry for breakfast and come.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you, im so glad you've seen him, is there a cat rescue in your area who could lend you a trap? 
Come on boy its time to come home now...


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Topping up the positive vibes xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh so close, wishing you all the good luck you can have. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Super you found him, good luck catching!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

bethany_hannah said:


> Thank you! Is he likely to still be in this area tomorrow? Should I stay here all night and watch? I'm so happy he's ok but it's so hard seeing him but not getting him


He will probably stay, he's not wandered so far. Keep putting down food he really likes.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

All paws crossed that you manage to pick him up today!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone! The plan is now to go back late tonight and tempt him back out. I’m borrowing a trap as well as a large dog type crate. He ate right next to me, but as soon as I moved a muscle he darted off. Not sure he’ll go into either but worth a try. Will also try just winning his trust slowly


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the positive vibes


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> Thank you everyone! The plan is now to go back late tonight and tempt him back out. I'm borrowing a trap as well as a large dog type crate. He ate right next to me, but as soon as I moved a muscle he darted off. Not sure he'll go into either but worth a try. Will also try just winning his trust slowly


I know its really tiring doing this but perhaps after 2-3 nights of you being around, he would be more relaxed with you again and allow you to pick him up. However, trap is quicker so lets hope it works tonight.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Charity said:


> I know its really tiring doing this but perhaps after 2-3 nights of you being around, he would be more relaxed with you again and allow you to pick him up. However, trap is quicker so lets hope it works tonight.


Yes that's true. I'm just hoping and praying I see his little face again tonight!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

He hasn’t strayed far until now, he won’t stray far since he got food. Only hope you will be reunited fast.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Everything crossed here for success tonight .x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Take a throw to cover the trap if he goes in. Otherwise he might struggle lots.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s great news you know where he is! I think your only chance is a trap! I’m sure you will be able to borrow one from a rescue. I do think he will stay where he is and not wander off. When you put the trap down move completely away from it out of sight don’t be tempted to move closer if you see him approaching it. I hope you can catch him soon.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Do hope you manage to catch him tonight.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I know there’s a lot more chance tonight but I’ve just come and put the trap down to see! I’m sat in my car watching from a distance. Won’t try for long as I imagine he won’t come out in daylight but I couldn’t pick it up and not try!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

They are so clever they just know when you are trying to catch them! We were going out today and Liddy knew I wanted her to come in but just wouldn’t budge from under a chair outside the kitchen door. You’ll get him don’t worry. Just have to be as cute as they are! xxx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Soozi said:


> They are so clever they just know when you are trying to catch them! We were going out today and Liddy knew I wanted her to come in but just wouldn't budge from under a chair outside the kitchen door. You'll get her don't worry. Just have to be as cute as they are! xxx


Yep he's not daft he's been known to hide in the loft when I've got the cat carrier out previously so I could be in for a long wait before he braves a trap!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

bethany_hannah said:


> Yep he's not daft he's been known to hide in the loft when I've got the cat carrier out previously so I could be in for a long wait before he braves a trap!


I think I had to cover the trap I used once for an entire male. I had been feeding him on my back step for a few days and put the food at the far end of the trap, so it was like a cave with a reward. He was furious when trapped, but when I got to the vets with him he had calmed down and was clearly not feral.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think I had to cover the trap I used once for an entire male. I had been feeding him on my back step for a few days and put the food at the far end of the trap, so it was like a cave with a reward. He was furious when trapped, but when I got to the vets with him he had calmed down and was clearly not feral.


Yes I think I'll need to wrap it in a blanket from home ideally. I'm prepared for him to go bonkers when it happens but sure he'll forgive me in the long run


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

It’s now raining a lot so I have to hope he’s hidden somewhere. I’m going to take the trap home as I don’t want to leave it unattended. I’ll be taking it back tonight armed with blankets etc and also my kindle and a flask - in for a long night watching! The weather is meant to be dry tonight which should help. I plan to park up a distance away but where I can see and hopefully it’ll all work out.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really hope it works tonight. Keeping fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you - it must be so awful to see him and not be able to bring him home. Lots of good advice on here - really hope tonight is the night xx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you. I’m absolutely terrified I won’t see him tonight and I’ll never see him again, I know I have to be patient but I was so close last night. If that was my chance to get him I’ll be devestated  trying to stay positive but it’s hard.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Best wishes for tonight


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Everything crossed!!!!


----------



## FloozieLoozie (Apr 5, 2018)

Everything crossed for you, but I have faith you'll be reunited.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck tonight xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hope all goes well tonight, fingers crossed.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Topping up the good luck vibes. Sure we'll all keep popping back here to see any updates. I've god this weird image in my head of you sitting on a grass verge on a sleeping back with a whole array of cat chatter's heads looking over your shoulder.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Remember patience and don't do any thing to spook him. He will still be in the area. He will have found a dry comfortable safe hiding spot.

He had a fare bit to eat last night so he will be weighing up safety versus food tonight. If he doesn't come out tonight don't worry. Certainly try and keep your activities to a minimum in that area.

To wold creatures lots of activity, leaving food calling his name can all attract predators ( he doesn't know there aren't any) so lots of activity and toing and froing is a bad thing.

Ironically you have to act like a predator. Stay quiet, stay out the way bide your time and don't make any moves that will frighten him. If you fail at grabbing him you reduce your chance of doing so next time as he will be more cautious.

Don't let your worry and frustration try and hurry things. You will get him back and look back on this episode in a few months with relief and an extra treat for him as you both cuddle up on the sofa together.

I suggest you just put the trap out with super yummy smelly and tasty food quietly and quickly and retreat. No hanging about trying to see him or calling him. That's scary predator behaviour and won't relax him.

Once he thinks it's all clear he will eventually come out. Maybe not tonight but he will. Then you will have your lad back again


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck for tonight. I hope you get him and can get him home where he belongs. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Paws well and truly crossed here. Sending positive thoughts for him to wander into your trap.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I’m hoping tonight is the night but of course he may well not be desperate for food tonight. But I’m hoping and praying. Just sat in my kitchen practising the cat trap making sure I know how to set it easily! Hurry up and get darker...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Only now catching up on this thread: my heart was in my mouth since reading that you found him. 

I really hope you catch him tonight. Will be lurking around here waiting for updates xx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Someone on the road has just text me to say they’ve seen him! In the exact same place as last night so he’s around still. That’s a great start


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

bethany_hannah said:


> Someone on the road has just text me to say they've seen him! In the exact same place as last night so he's around still. That's a great start


Blimey your nerves must be shot! Best of luck OP, I'll keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I’VE GOT HIM!!!!!!!! He’s in a safe room with food water and litter. Hiding but home. I can’t believe it


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh and a bed of course!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bethany_hannah said:


> I'VE GOT HIM!!!!!!!! He's in a safe room with food water and litter. Hiding but home. I can't believe it


Fantastic!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant, so happy for you! :Happy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh what fantastic news! Did he go in the trap or did you grab him lol! So happy for you! Well done.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Amazing!! And so soon too, well done you!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Soozi said:


> Oh what fantastic news! Did he go in the trap or did you grab him lol! So happy for you! Well done.


Walked straight into the trap!! Worked perfectly


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> Walked straight into the trap!! Worked perfectly


Awww brilliant!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only just seen this thread tonight but thank God you have got him. What a stressful time for all of you. Lots of cuddles now and maybe a glass of wine for you. I hope you have a peaceful evening. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's brilliant news! So pleased for you both. Hopefully he will have a peaceful night back at home and you can get forty winks as well  Hurrah!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Amazing news! So pleased for you. Nelson should now be grounded for the rest of his life for trying to go awol lol xx

Hope he’s doing ok xx so so happy for you. This is the best news xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes! Good idea about the grounding, C. That will be best all round


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Fantastic news! What we all wanted to hear. So happy for you


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Bethany are you Leeds area? If so I just spotted your post on the Facebook page. He is home. So a great! West Yorkshire must be the place to be for being reunited this week! So happy for you xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Excellent news!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Orla said:


> Bethany are you Leeds area? If so I just spotted your post on the Facebook page. He is home. So a great! West Yorkshire must be the place to be for being reunited this week! So happy for you xxx


Yes that's me! I tried to get it all over Facebook so now just trying to find all my posts to update. I can't believe he's home.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news - so happy for you xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's wonderful news, well done. Bet he's glad to be home too. :Cat


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Charity said:


> That's wonderful news, well done. Bet he's glad to be home too. :Cat


Not sure he's remembered that it's home yet ! He's so traumatised. But I'm sure he will.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> Not sure he's remembered that it's home yet ! He's so traumatised. But I'm sure he will.


I'm sure he's been feeling anxious and frightened since he escaped so it will take a while to calm down


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve just caught up with this thread from beginning to now - feeling sick to my stomach with what happened to you and Nelson - but so relieved for you I want to cry. 

You are amazing. Your patience and love has caught him and bought him home safe. 

Well done you!!!

I’m sure he’ll settle soon now he’s home but you could always pop out tomorrow and get some Beaphar spot on calm to put on him (they do calm treats too) and/or give him some zylkene just to try and settle him for a few days. 

So so happy for you xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Such brilliant news!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

bethany_hannah said:


> Yes that's me! I tried to get it all over Facebook so now just trying to find all my posts to update. I can't believe he's home.


Aw sweetie that is amazing! Sorry I missed the facebook post yesterday as I was distracted with another local lost and (thankfully) found page. So very very happy for you  xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Very good news! So happy for you!


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Wonderful news, I'm so pleased he's home!!!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

This is his face normally and just before he was caught. He almost looks like a different cat (he's not!!) the stress must have been overwhelming for him. Poor baby.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He’s got his muzzle on. 

Try not to worry too much. Its fairly normal for a cat that’s not used to being outside to behave like that. 

So glad he’s safe now.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Aw poor boyo. He does look different in that state. Hopefully he is settling at some with you now xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

bethany_hannah said:


> I'VE GOT HIM!!!!!!!! He's in a safe room with food water and litter. Hiding but home. I can't believe it


YESSSS!!! pictures required when he is settled!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Yay!!! Fantastic news!!! Xx


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Brilliant news and glad the trap worked. Cortisol the stress hormone takes at least 72 hours to dissipate. He's had lots of stress so keep everything calm. As much as you want to cuddle him let him come round in his own time and decide when to approach you.

Try and avoid visitors for the next week or two.

The zylkene and or Beaphar calming spot on are good ideas .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic news,so pleased you have your boy home now x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

bethany_hannah said:


> I'VE GOT HIM!!!!!!!! He's in a safe room with food water and litter. Hiding but home. I can't believe it


Such fabulous news! Jumped on before bedtime to see if there was an update and there was! Really happy for both of you and I hope he settles back in really quickly. Sweet dreams tonight, you've earned them. xxx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

kittih said:


> Brilliant news and glad the trap worked. Cortisol the stress hormone takes at least 72 hours to dissipate. He's had lots of stress so keep everything calm. As much as you want to cuddle him let him come round in his own time and decide when to approach you.
> 
> Try and avoid visitors for the next week or two.
> 
> The zylkene and or Beaphar calming spot on are good ideas .


Thank you. Yep I've left him to himself tonight, room with just his bed etc in and a very quiet radio playing classical music that we usually leave on for him. He's hidden himself away but there's food down so sure he'll try it. He was a nervous cat anyway so it could take some time but we'll get there  I will look into calming things and get that sorted too.

The only thing I am worried about is ideally I'd like to take him to a vets ASAP just to get checked. He was in long grass, nearby roads etc. However shoving him back in a carrier any time soon seems mean! He doesn't appear injured but then I know cats don't always. Should I get him to a vets anyway tomorrow or do we think get him calmer first? Just advice really!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

bethany_hannah said:


> I'VE GOT HIM!!!!!!!! He's in a safe room with food water and litter. Hiding but home. I can't believe it


So so happy to hear this!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

So thrilled to hear your good news! Well done you!  

It's amazing how well those traps work! One might think a frightened cat would be suspicious of going into a box like that for food, but they nearly all seem to fall for it, even the feral cats we trap at the shelter. (Thank goodness they do!. )

Unless he is showing any physical signs or symptoms of anything being wrong with him I would personally leave it a few days before taking him to the vet, so he has a chance to re-acclimatise to his home. He has had a terrible shock getting lost in a strange place, not able to find his way home. I am sure you know him so well you could tell if he is injured. There would be signs of discomfort in his behaviour. But of course if you are concerned, then take him straight to the vet. 

I expect you'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

So pleased for you that he is now home safe and well!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I had an eye on this thread and was following it in the hope you would catch him - well done you and thank goodness! So pleased your boy is back where he belongs. I'm sure he will be back to himself soon. He's a lucky lad to have such a devoted mummy.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

So pleased you got hi !!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, logged in specially to see if there was any good new, so pleased for you. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

You poor things, both of you, what a terrible experience, you must have been in bits  So happy to hear you managed to find him and bring him home, you did brilliantly! I'm sure he will settle down in a few days, a perfect excuse for lots of extra love and cuddles when he's ready x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fantastic news!! so pleased he’s home and safe!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Little Nelson has been out overnight and eaten and been for a wee in his litter box (this nearly made me cry, a home luxury!!). However he’s still frozen solid behind a box, very scared. I’m going to get some calming things today. I like the idea of Zylkene as I’ve read you can sprinkle on food. I’m hoping pets at home may sell it in store. Would using feliway plug in’s at the same time be a good idea too? Thank you so much for all your help everyone


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd be careful of using feliway because some cats react badly to it. I'm not sure if PAH does Zyklene but they might as it doesn't require a prescription. Your vet will almost certainly have some if not, but the cheapest place to get it is online.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> I'd be careful of using feliway because some cats react badly to it. I'm not sure if PAH does Zyklene but they might as it doesn't require a prescription. Your vet will almost certainly have some if not, but the cheapest place to get it is online.


Thank you. I'm hoping it might as I know they have a vets upstairs too. I'd rather start it today if I can just as he is so stressed. If not though, I will order for collection tomorrow. Thanks for the advice regarding feliway, I didn't know that.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Pets at home definitely sell pet remedy diffusers (smellier but often better results than feliway) and as far as I recall they do zylkene too but if you call the store they will check stock for you. If not zylkene, they might do Yucalm, which someone mentioned on here the other day as I’m sure I’ve seen yumove in there before and it’s the same brand. I am sure he will settle soon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think he just needs time, and I hope he can't get out of your garden.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think he just needs time, and I hope he can't get out of your garden.


He's not in the garden! He's in a secure safe room in my house. He escaped from a Cattery originally. When I said "he's been out" I meant from his little hiding spot


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lets hope he'll feel better as the day goes on and come out of hiding. Just carry on as normal.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

If you buy zylkene, get the dog size. It's exactly the same stuff but in more concentrated form. Open the capsule and you can get several doses out of it (75mg per 5k cat) but I follow PP's recommendation of giving a higher dose. You can't harm him as its a milk protein supplement and as he's been so badly frightened, a higher dose can only help I think.
So happy you've got him home safe. Best wishes to you both


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Pets at Home definitely sell Zylkene. You'll find it in the aisle near all the flea stuff and whatnot. There's different sizes, one packet is for small dogs and cats. I think it's 75mg for cats, £10 for 20 capsules if I recall correctly 

I started with half a capsule for Joey just to see how he gets on but he was fine with that.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have just caught up with this thread, good grief!


I am so happy you have him back. Give him time to feel safe again and all will be well. Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

If he's doing the frozen with fear thing it's mainly a matter of time. As you seem to be doing already, I would just be quiet and kind, talk nicely to him and get him into a routine, but also go about your business as well so he has time alone to adjust himself and process all those fear chemicals. He needs to trust home again.

I know the most important thing is that you have him back, but I would love to know what happened at the cattery for him to escape like that. I would be wanting answers from them.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Spoil him give him all his favourite foods, treats whatever it takes! A catnip toy? Zylkene is quite good I found. you can double dose him on it for a few days. He’s been through an ordeal it will take a bit of time for him to realise he is safe. 
I’m also wondering how he managed to escape the chattery. Didn’t ask before as was more concerned about him missing or hurt. xxx


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Time will heal - I'm glad you're treating him as a "new" cat - just sit in his safe room and talk to him - maybe read aloud.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Shrike said:


> Time will heal - I'm glad you're treating him as a "new" cat - just sit in his safe room and talk to him - maybe read aloud.


Yes I was thinking this as well! For a short time he will perhaps be similar to a scared new cat/rescue cat who just needs to get used to human company again so sitting in the room with him but ignoring him, whilst you read or watch or play something (I got a Nintendo Switch around the time we got dad's rescues, very handy!). I'm sure it won't take long, he's just put up his barriers.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your advice everybody. He is hidden well away in a little blanket cave he’s made himself but he comes out for food and to use the litter. He hasn’t come out whilst I’m in the room yet but I’m sure he will in his own time. I managed to buy some zylkene so will start that with his next meal. 

As for the Cattery! I could do with posting this story so I can get your opinions on what to do next. 

Nelson was in his pen, which had a door. There was a run of 4 pens next to each other, before another door into the next run. Past this run there were two doors that formed a square, the idea being only one of those doors could be open at once. The final door led out to the reception where there was a desk, then a door to the outside. 

A delivery driver turned up to the cattery. He opened the outside door, ignored the bell which said “ring for attention”, lifted up the desk and opened all 3 doors making his way down to the owner. As he reached the final door he shouted hello. At this exact moment the owner had opened the door to Nelson’s pen to put his tea down. Nelson has always been scared of men, heard the loud hello and bolted. The delivery man had left all 4 doors he had passed open, despite numerous signs. 

The owners have been distraught. Crying, looking all night, posting flyers and knocking on doors. 

I feel like lessons have been learnt and they have punished themselves enough. Maybe some changes should be made such as locking the doors from the inside, but I feel like reporting them isn’t nessecary. They are now terrified of this happened again and I can’t imagine it ever would. They’re a local Cattery that has been running for years and years with a great reputation. 

I have encountered a few costs which I may ask them to cover such as the cat trap hire, but passed this I’m not sure any good will come of causing more strain and problems for them. What do you think?


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Personally I probably wouldn’t reported them but I would want to know that they had somehow ensured that it couldn’t happen again. I think I would actually want to be talking to the company that the delivery driver works for and be claiming costs from them as to my mind that’s where the fault mainly lies. I suppose the question is whether you would trust them to look after Nelson again. So pleased you got him home. I’ve been following closely.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think you are being eminently sensible and understanding and agree that as long as lessons have been learnt then further complaint should not be necessary


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

If what they've told you is true, then the fault really lies with the delivery man I suppose, as they did have a multi airlock system of doors. I think at the very least they should cover any costs you incurred, and jolly well not charge you for whatever time he spent there. They could then try and recoup these costs from the moron who opened all the doors. 

They should also give guarantees to look at their security, as if it's that easy for someone to just open doors and march in without being spotted, they could steal pedigree cats without anyone noticing.

I would have thought it's the least they could do in the circumstances. Imagine if you went all over social media publicising your story. I'd be surprised if anyone used them again (I'm not suggesting you do that of course, but I do think you shouldn't be in any way out of pocket). 

The main thing of course is that you got your boy back. To add to what I said above, I think it's really good he has somewhere comfy and secure to hide and come out in his own terms.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a friend with a cattery. She always has her keys with her and locks the entry door to the pens whenever she goes through it.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I have a friend with a cattery. She always has her keys with her and locks the entry door to the pens whenever she goes through it.


Yes that sounds like a very sensible idea, one that I will be mentioning!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I’m just also very happy that he’s back with you and safe, I would just want reassurance from the owners that things have now been put in place where this can never, ever happen again! I think that lessons have been learnt from this going forward and hopeful that their door system will need changes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I wouldn’t have the heart to take action against them but would want to see that absolutely NO ONE could just let themselves in compromising security. They should have a buzzer entry phone system that would release each door with automatic close that can only be operated by a member of staff, not too costly at all to install. Yes I would ask for my out of pocket expenses it’s the least they can do. Hope your lovely boy is soon back to his normal self. xxx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Locking the door from reception when they are in with the cats seems like the sensible thing to do in future.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I cheated and went to the end of this thread before I started reading it. Then I read through it and even though I knew it had a happy ending I burst into tears when you caught him.



bethany_hannah said:


> The only thing I am worried about is ideally I'd like to take him to a vets ASAP just to get checked. He was in long grass, nearby roads etc. However shoving him back in a carrier any time soon seems mean! He doesn't appear injured but then I know cats don't always. Should I get him to a vets anyway tomorrow or do we think get him calmer first? Just advice really!


I agree with @chillminx regarding waiting a few days before bundling him up and taking him to the vet, but if he'll let you you might want to check him over very carefully for ticks. If he was in a cattery he's probably already protected against fleas, but even with spot on that is supposed to protect against ticks, the ticks may latch on.

I can't even imagine the agony you went through. I am so glad it's over. You both may suffer some post traumatic stress though, so be prepared for that. xxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catzz said:


> Personally I probably wouldn't reported them but I would want to know that they had somehow ensured that it couldn't happen again. I think I would actually want to be talking to the company that the delivery driver works for and be claiming costs from them as to my mind that's where the fault mainly lies. I suppose the question is whether you would trust them to look after Nelson again. So pleased you got him home. I've been following closely.


I agree with this. That delivery driver was wholly responsible for this. He should be disciplined by his company.

However, since everything turned out okay, it will be a good thing for the cattery to put even more safeguards in place. it sounds like they already have things very secure, you'd think but there's always one idiot, isn't there. They'd better lock the door that leads to the pens.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@bethany_hannah - it is pretty shocking that a visitor could get access to the pens where the cats are kept - certainly a yawning gap in the Cattery's security. It should be physically impossible for visitors to have any access to the pen area unless accompanied at all times by a member of staff.

Ideally the reception area should be sited away from the pens in a separate building (e.g. a log cabin, porta cabin, converted outbuilding etc) in a visitors area. This is where customers would wait when they are delivering or collecting their cats, and where tradesmen would make their deliveries.

If a separate building is not possible, then the Reception area should be sited at the front of the building, and all doors leading off the reception/visitors area should be kept locked, so access is by staff only, using their key or an electronic card device they wear around their neck.

Also, in each section of pens there should be a corridor as a safety lock, and the rule should be that when staff enter the corridor they close the door and do not open any of the pen doors until the outer door is shut. When a cat escapes into the safety corridor the outer door cannot be opened until the cat is safely back in their pen and all pen doors are closed. Staff training to instil this rule is vital.

It sounds as though the Cattery could do with some professional guidance from a security expert on safety issues. Could you talk to them about getting an expert in? I appreciate the owner plans to make changes to the security, I would just be concerned as to whether the changes would be adequate without advice from a professional perspective.

I am sure the owner is a nice person and all the staff feel chagrin about poor Nelson escaping. But safety is absolutely paramount for establishments like catteries and shelters, and to be blunt, it is a huge betrayal of trust for a cattery to allow one of their cats to escape. It means the premises are not 'fit for purpose' if it can happen that easily.

I am not suggesting you 'name and shame' the cattery on social media etc, as that would be devastating for the owner, on top of her feeling upset and embarrassed about Nelson escaping. The owner has apologised and said security changes will be made, so she has good intentions. But I am not sure I'd trust the cattery again with my cat, at least not without me making a visit to view all the new security measures first hand; and if they were not of the kind I described above, then I'd go elsewhere.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

To be honest I don’t think I’d ever put Nelson back in there anyway, as I don’t think he’ll associate it with feeling safe now at all. I’d be recommending safety changes for the sake of others rather than myself.

The more annoying thing is that I have only ever had neighbours pop in or used a cat sitter who pops in if weve ever been away for the weekend. I was worried that 5 nights was too long to just have a twice a day visit... little did I know that what be a much happier option!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I certainly think the fault lies with the delivery man and the cattery should be taking issue with his company.  If the cattery has been around for many years, they obviously haven't thought of updating their security but, if nothing else, they should have self closing doors though locking each behind you as you go would be what should be happening if you haven't got up to date locks. I think though any visitors, tradesmen etc. shouldn't be able to get passed the reception area or front door without alerting someone. Hopefully, this will be a big lesson for the cattery and they will do something to stop it happening again as I'm sure its been a nightmare for them.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

bethany_hannah said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice everybody. He is hidden well away in a little blanket cave he's made himself but he comes out for food and to use the litter. He hasn't come out whilst I'm in the room yet but I'm sure he will in his own time. I managed to buy some zylkene so will start that with his next meal.
> 
> As for the Cattery! I could do with posting this story so I can get your opinions on what to do next.
> 
> ...


I hope they tore a strip or two off that very stupid and thoughtless delivery driver! People's stupidity amazes me at times. We've had numerous people in doing jobs to the house and most are great abiding by my instructions not to leave doors open, but some, well, words fail me. Glad you have your fur baby back safe and sound.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

just checking in to see how Nelson is doing. Sounds like he’s gonna need some time to come around but one things for sure, he is in good hands now and I’m sure he’ll be fine soon xx 

Poor baby :,-(. Heartbreaking to think what he has been through. Bet u didn’t hardly sleep last night did u? With checking in on him all the time xx 

Keep up the good work Hannah. You’ve done an amazing job of rescuing him and you’ll get him back to himself again I reckon xx


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Gosh, I've just read through from start to finish. Firstly I am SO SO glad that you have your boy back! What a nightmare. I'm so happy for you that you managed to find him and get him home.

About the cattery. Like chillminx I think it sounds like a bad design in that anyone could just walk in through reception and have access to the cats. By way of comparison, the cattery I use has a separate reception area which is a minute's walk away from the actual cattery area. The cattery is in a secluded, quiet area so no one would have any reason to access it. The cattery area (which is a gated/fenced off outdoor area which contains the cattery itself) is locked and only the owners hold keys. The doors to the cattery are also locked with owner access only and the owners ensure that the doors are secured when you enter and exit. Each pen has a door leading onto the safety corridor, and a further internal door with a lockable catflap (i.e. the cat has its inside space in one part of the pen and an exercise run in the other). This sounds quite a different setup to the one run by the cattery that you used.

I agree with you that it doesn't sound like it's a reportable issue (and I really hope they are not charging you anything!) but also very understandable that you wouldn't use them again, both for your peace of mind and for Nelson's!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think you can underestimate the daftness of delivery drivers. Where I work they often try to just walk straight in - even though there is a notice to knock and wait!
I think even if the cattery had a separate reception area they would go looking for someone, though to be fair they are often on such a tight schedule they really can't afford to be hanging about.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

As he is an indoor cat then it's unlikely that he will find his way home. It's not impossible though. He will be either hiding very close to the cattery or trying to find his way home. I would put up posters and make door to door enquiries in the area. The cattery should already have done this and theye should cover all costs as it's their fault that he's gone missing .
What has happened to your cat is unacceptable and the cattery must be held accountable.
The cattery should be built in a way that cats cannot escape. It should be an enclosure within an enclosure. 

I'm sure he's ok and somebody will find him. Is he microchipped?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

MissMiloKitty said:


> As he is an indoor cat then it's unlikely that he will find his way home. It's not impossible though. He will be either hiding very close to the cattery or trying to find his way home. I would put up posters and make door to door enquiries in the area. The cattery should already have done this and theye should cover all costs as it's their fault that he's gone missing .
> What has happened to your cat is unacceptable and the cattery must be held accountable.
> 
> I'm sure he's ok and somebody will find him. Is he microchipped?


Luckily he is home again.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh did I respond without reading the whole thread again? I'm glad he's home. ☺


ChaosCat said:


> Luckily he is home again.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Shrike said:


> I don't think you can underestimate the daftness of delivery drivers. Where I work they often try to just walk straight in - even though there is a notice to knock and wait!
> I think even if the cattery had a separate reception area they would go looking for someone, though to be fair they are often on such a tight schedule they really can't afford to be hanging about.


I often have parcels delivereed to work, as for some reason the cats refuse to open the door whilst I'm out and wouldn't be allowed to sign for stuff anyway 

Once I had a rather expensive and urgently needed software package go missing - it was marked as delivered by the courier company, but neither reception or the post room had received it. A few other people also had small items not show up despite being marked as delivered. I had to get on to the vendor and get it sent again.

A few weeks later the mystery was solved; rather than coming to reception the delivery driver had been shoving the packages into a post delivery box - but not the obvious one built into the front of reception, one round the BACK of the building in the picnic area by the back door clearly marked as Do Not Use All Deliveries Must Go To Reception which we didn't even have keys for any more, it had to be broken in to...

Anyway, I've been following this thread and I'm very glad Nelson is home


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

bethany_hannah said:


> I'VE GOT HIM!!!!!!!! He's in a safe room with food water and litter. Hiding but home. I can't believe it


I'm so glad you got him back home! Really hope he comes round soon and remembers that this is where he belongs.
As for the stupidity of the delivery guy ... Words fail me :Banghead


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I suppose the blame is with both parties the delivery driver for ignoring the signs and helping himself. Although I do wonder if he’s doing that for some time if he was comfortable enough to just let himself in.. our delivery drivers just dump it at the gates I have to lug everything upto our Cattery by hand. Everyone knows how unhelpful most delivery drivers are!!

The Cattery also should have locks from one side to prevent such things, which them and only them can unlock. All our safety doors have locks on our side, we can control them no one else.. try as they might you would be amazed how many folks will try and help themselves into your corridors when all they have to do is wait for me to unlock it!

I’m sure they will address this issue though now this has happened because if they don’t it’ll only happen again.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Just over 24 hours since he was rescued. It's pouring down tonight so I'm very, very glad last night was the night. Nelson has created a fort inbetween this blanket and basket. He is eating what I put down when I'm not in the room, including his tea laced with zylkene. I've mainly left him to it today, popping in every 3-4 hours just to check his food, litter, water and have a chat. Tomorrow I plan to take my kindle in and just hang out for a few hours. He is very much still in the frozen state when I'm in there so it'll be slowly slowly. I did cheat slightly earlier and lift up the blanket just so I could check him over. He appears fine and not injured so I popped the blanket back over without too much interference. I'll keep you all updated on how we go over the next few days! Thankfully I'm a teacher so I have the next three weeks off still. So I can be around and take it as slow as he needs.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

bethany_hannah said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice everybody. He is hidden well away in a little blanket cave he's made himself but he comes out for food and to use the litter. He hasn't come out whilst I'm in the room yet but I'm sure he will in his own time. I managed to buy some zylkene so will start that with his next meal.
> 
> As for the Cattery! I could do with posting this story so I can get your opinions on what to do next.
> 
> ...


Personally if it was my cat? I would want every potential client who ever considered using the cattery in the future to be aware of what happened - as someone who uses catteries I would certainly want to know.

Its so utterly unnaceptable and unforgivable that a cattery would allow a pet to escape. Dread to think what would have happened if you couldnt have made it home for a week.

Its one thing if your cat is staying with a friend and manages to escape, but a professional business? No, its unacceptable.

So glad you got him home, im sure all will return to normal soon, it sounds like you have been amazing


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Personally if it was my cat? I would want every potential client who ever considered using the cattery in the future to be aware of what happened - as someone who uses catteries I would certainly want to know.
> 
> Its so utterly unnaceptable and unforgivable that a cattery would allow a pet to escape. Dread to think what would have happened if you couldnt have made it home for a week.
> 
> ...


Everything turned out ok in the end because of LUCK. An indoor cat is particularly vulnerable when lost because they haven't learned to survive. 
A cattery losing a cat is unacceptable and unforgivable and if it were my cat i would expect them to ramp up their security. If they didn't then I would kick up such a fuss.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 364016
> Just over 24 hours since he was rescued. It's pouring down tonight so I'm very, very glad last night was the night. Nelson has created a fort inbetween this blanket and basket. He is eating what I put down when I'm not in the room, including his tea laced with zylkene. I've mainly left him to it today, popping in every 3-4 hours just to check his food, litter, water and have a chat. Tomorrow I plan to take my kindle in and just hang out for a few hours. He is very much still in the frozen state when I'm in there so it'll be slowly slowly. I did cheat slightly earlier and lift up the blanket just so I could check him over. He appears fine and not injured so I popped the blanket back over without too much interference. I'll keep you all updated on how we go over the next few days! Thankfully I'm a teacher so I have the next three weeks off still. So I can be around and take it as slow as he needs.


You have probably already done something like this but is there anything of yours that you can put in the room with him for your scent? Hopefully it'll help him remember it is comforting


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> You have probably already done something like this but is there anything of yours that you can put in the room with him for your scent? Hopefully it'll help him remember it is comforting


Yeah i've put an old hoody of mine that I wear around the house a lot under that blanket with him, then left my pillow and blanket from my bed in the room too. Hopefully all these suggestions will work together to bring him back around  this morning he was actually sleeping under the blanket rather than just frozen in fear which I'm taking as progress!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

bethany_hannah said:


> Yeah i've put an old hoody of mine that I wear around the house a lot under that blanket with him, then left my pillow and blanket from my bed in the room too. Hopefully all these suggestions will work together to bring him back around  this morning he was actually sleeping under the blanket rather than just frozen in fear which I'm taking as progress!


Nelson is such a lucky boy to have such a dedicated mummy


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Is Nelson UNDER that blanket? Wow he really is traumatised isn't he!
I guess time is what's needed before he'll feel safe again. I've never had an indoor cat but imagine he's had a really bad time out there all by himself and just going and sitting with him is the best way to make him feel secure again.
Is his bed/basket usually in that room? Would he feel more more at home in the livingroom or kitchen or wherever he used to be so he feels things are back to normal? (like a child with chicken pox feels happier on the sofa with a duvet rather than upstairs in bed alone).


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

ExD said:


> Is Nelson UNDER that blanket? Wow he really is traumatised isn't he!
> I guess time is what's needed before he'll feel safe again. I've never had an indoor cat but imagine he's had a really bad time out there all by himself and just going and sitting with him is the best way to make him feel secure again.
> Is his bed/basket usually in that room? Would he feel more more at home in the livingroom or kitchen or wherever he used to be so he feels things are back to normal? (like a child with chicken pox feels happier on the sofa with a duvet rather than upstairs in bed alone).


Most things I have read so far have suggested a "safe room". This is our spare bedroom. It has his bed, litter tray etc in as well as our desk and spare bed as normal. I put the basket and blanket in thinking he might like to go in the basket... he's chosen to go under the blanket! I don't think he's ready for the wider house yet - he mainly freezes solid when I even go in the room so I'm just doing lots of gentle talking and being in there.

Hopefully that's the right thing to do, I'm happy to take on other advice though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would put Nelson in a room where he usually spends most of his time. He needs to be somewhere there is plenty of his scent around on chairs, cupboard doors, table legs etc, all the places where cats rub the scent glands in their cheeks to mark their territory.

If you have put him in a room which has none or very little of his scent, then to him it will be the same as being in a new home. Cats usually make associations with 'place' first and 'people' second. So it is really important he can identify his 'place'. It doesn't sound as though he is doing this yet, as he is still hiding.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> I would put Nelson in a room where he usually spends most of his time. He needs to be somewhere there is plenty of his scent around on chairs, cupboard doors, table legs etc, all the places where cats rub the scent glands in their cheeks to mark their territory.
> 
> If you have put him in a room which has none or very little of his scent, then to him it will be the same as being in a new home. Cats usually make associations with 'place' first and 'people' second. So it is really important he can identify his 'place'. It doesn't sound as though he is doing this yet, as he is still hiding.


Hmmm ok I may need to rethink then. My options are as follows:

- Spare bedroom (where he is currently with everything he needs but probably not very scent heavy)

- living room (relatively safe, back door to the outside world would just have to remain shut!) this doesn't have a door however, so he could then go and hide anywhere upstairs and I wouldn't know where he was)

- kitchen (where he has spent most time but to me feels dangerous if he tries to hide behind fridge etc)

What do we think? Would it be best to try and move him?


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

What about your bedroom?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he has always spent a fair amount of time in the living room I would probably put him there, because less chance of him hiding behind things. Plus you might feel on edge if he is in the kitchen.

EDIT : Or as lea says - your bedroom, if he is usually allowed in there, as there will be his scent plus your scent there, (beds especially smell strongly of the humans who sleep in them!)


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with @chillminx, he needs to be where his scent is strongest.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

lea247 said:


> What about your bedroom?


I did consider my bedroom, but it's in the loft and more isolated than the spare room. We dont pass it or spend any time in it really except at night. Although it will smell of him. I could try that!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

What did you do before he went missing i.e. leaving back door open etc? It’s no different now. Leave back door closed and let him have access to his usual areas. If he hides, as cats do anyway, look for him that’s what we do. We played hunt the Louis just the other day. As long as all access to the outside is blocked what does it matter?


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Sacremist said:


> What did you do before he went missing i.e. leaving back door open etc? It's no different now. Leave back door closed and let him have access to his usual areas. If he hides, as cats do anyway, look for him that's what we do. We played hunt the Louis just the other day. As long as all access to the outside is blocked what does it matter?


True! I suppose I'm just over worrying and trying to keep him feeling safe but maybe what I'm doing isn't helping!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very true Sacremist. 

Bethany - I think as soon as Nelson can get back into his normal routine the better. As long as you keep him safely indoors, he will probably be better deciding for himself where in the house he wants to be. I would be surprised if he would want to hide behind the fridge (to use your example).


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

He does seem less “terrified” today and more just nervous cat. So I’ve opened the door and we will see what happens as a first step! Thank you again for everyone’s advice - it’s hard to know what to do for the best


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I understand your worry after the adventure he’s had, but the sooner everything gets back to normal, the happier he will be. Cats are creatures of routine, who like the familiar. Once he’s back into his normal life, he will begin trusting you again.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think today you should start to see signs of confidence returning and of his familiarity with his home. 

cross-posted with Sacremist


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I think I would keep him in the living room so he can observe and hear the daily happenings that should remind him he is home.

I've just moved house with 4 cats and I'm sure them just hearing me carrying on with the day to day has calmed them as they were bags of nerves when I got here.

So glad he's home though, it will just take time for him to come round, especially as you said he was a nervous cat anyway.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Can he get out of the spare room of his own accord or is he imprisoned in it as he was in the cattery? And what is his 'normal' day like? Can he get back to 'normal' as soon as possible?

Poor Nelson.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

ExD said:


> Can he get out of the spare room of his own accord or is he imprisoned in it as he was in the cattery? And what is his 'normal' day like? Can he get back to 'normal' as soon as possible?
> 
> Poor Nelson.


He can get out but he hasn't... he's just hidden behind the blanket  we're spending loads of time with him, using zylkene and also going about our normal lives to try and help!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> He can get out but he hasn't... he's just hidden behind the blanket  we're spending loads of time with him, using zylkene and also going about our normal lives to try and help!


Oh I do hope he recovers from this trauma soon! xxx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

He keeps poking his head out of the blanket now for a little nose stroke. Whilst I’m nose stroking he shuts his eyes so seems content  it’ll be tea time soon so I’m going to put his bowl down outside the spare bedroom and see if he might come out to eat it. I think he’s more likely to explore tonight, and his various beds / soft spots are all still out downstairs so he may choose a new spot tonight. I’m wary of forcing him out of the blanket to a new room! But the door is open should he want to explore and we’re going about normal life around him.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Joy84 said:


> I'm so glad you got him back home! Really hope he comes round soon and remembers that this is where he belongs.
> As for the stupidity of the delivery guy ... Words fail me :Banghead





bethany_hannah said:


> He keeps poking his head out of the blanket now for a little nose stroke. Whilst I'm nose stroking he shuts his eyes so seems content  it'll be tea time soon so I'm going to put his bowl down outside the spare bedroom and see if he might come out to eat it. I think he's more likely to explore tonight, and his various beds / soft spots are all still out downstairs so he may choose a new spot tonight. I'm wary of forcing him out of the blanket to a new room! But the door is open should he want to explore and we're going about normal life around him.


I agree with what the others say about being in a room with lots of his scent and familiar to him perhaps but I also think you are doing the right thing by giving him a safe room and allowing him to come out of his own accord too - you put your fleece in there so he can smell you, plus some of his bedding. Perhaps add some more clothes in if he still doesn't come out. I wouldn't beat urself up though. It's hard to know what to do for the best I think xx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

A scraggly Nelson gobbling his tea at the speed of light!! Next job - attempt to brush him


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It's wonderful seeing the progress you're making with Nelson


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 364109
> A scraggly Nelson gobbling his tea at the speed of light!! Next job - attempt to brush him


Aw there now. Well done. x

Is that his usual meal spot?


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Aw there now. Well done. x
> 
> Is that his usual meal spot?


Not yet as he wasn't leaving the room originally when I put food out downstairs and didn't even venture down overnight. As he hadn't eaten for 3 days I just wanted him to eat. But, next stage of progress, he's just left the room!! Only to hide somewhere new but it's a start. So breakfast will be served in the kitchen as normal


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 364109
> A scraggly Nelson gobbling his tea at the speed of light!! Next job - attempt to brush him


After escaping he probably discovered regular meals weren't easy to come by, so he's gobbling it up just in case there's no more easy meals.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Sacremist said:


> After escaping he probably discovered regular meals weren't easy to come by, so he's gobbling it up just in case there's no more easy meals.


Yes I thought that would be why! We're feeding him at the exact same times as we normally would so hopefully he should get back to routine again.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@bethany_hannah: So glad for you that he's back. Clearly the delivery driver has no cat of his own. I get really annoyed when someone leaves my place and leaves the door ajar (knowing full well that my cats are not allowed out of the front). Irresponsible.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Calvine said:


> @bethany_hannah:So glad for you that he's back. Clearly the delivery driver has no cat of his own. I get really annoyed when someone leaves my place and leaves the door ajar (knowing full well that my cats are not allowed out of the front). Irresponsible.


Or the delivery driver's cat comes and goes as it wishes.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

We have had quite a major setback this morning! Nelson likes to wander up and down the kitchen shelves. He has a route to get there including the top of the fridge. Well this morning I think he has tried to leap onto the top shelf from the table. Something my partners DIY skills apparently didn’t take into account. For the first time ever the shelf hasn’t taken his weight and has come crashing down. He’s gone back into hiding... I should imagine for ever more!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

bethany_hannah said:


> We have had quite a major setback this morning! Nelson likes to wander up and down the kitchen shelves. He has a route to get there including the top of the fridge. Well this morning I think he has tried to leap onto the top shelf from the table. Something my partners DIY skills apparently didn't take into account. For the first time ever the shelf hasn't taken his weight and has come crashing down. He's gone back into hiding... I should imagine for ever more!!


I had a similar incident just after moving my cats. The idiot Teddi jumped up on top of the fridge freezer, then as he jumped back down, knocked two empty glass bottles off the work surface to smash onto a tiled floor, the shock and panic in all 4 as they all fled in different directions was palpable, and Teddi didn't want to go back into the kitchen.

I just carried on as if nothing had happened, and eventually he seemed to forget about it. I'm sure Nelson will be fine, you say he's nervous anyway so it's possible his reaction would have been the same even without his adventure. Just carry on as you are, you're doing great.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@bethany_hannah 
I am dealing with a somewhat similar situation though for different reasons. My cat is currently fearful but was formerly very confident. It has been baby steps with set backs but I am finding Feliway combined with Beapher calming spot on to be helping. He is getting more confident in small areas at a time, the back of the couch, the top of the ironing board.
I used Relaxivet spot on first but the Beaphar seems to work better and has a longer life.
He ventures beyond that with hesitation and caution but is slowly widening his area. 
He is hyper alert outside his safe zones, but there is progress. 
I think your boy will probably avoid the counters for a bit but later investigate with care.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I had a similar incident just after moving my cats. The idiot Teddi jumped up on top of the fridge freezer, then as he jumped back down, knocked two empty glass bottles off the work surface to smash onto a tiled floor, the shock and panic in all 4 as they all fled in different directions was palpable, and Teddi didn't want to go back into the kitchen.
> 
> I just carried on as if nothing had happened, and eventually he seemed to forget about it. I'm sure Nelson will be fine, you say he's nervous anyway so it's possible his reaction would have been the same even without his adventure. Just carry on as you are, you're doing great.


Yep I think this would have sent him into hiding either way! Just typical that it happened when he's even more fragile than normal. I think ignoring the whole thing is best. The positive is, at least he was exploring the kitchen!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@OrientalSlave: possibly, but I'd hope that he could work out that cats in a cattery don't come and go as they please. That may well be a forlorn hope, of course


----------



## NFC slave (Nov 7, 2017)

I think you are doing brilliantly, everybody has different ideas on how they would manage a situation, but you know him better than anyone one ecause of that you seem to be doing everything right. His little set back is just that, no big deal, just carry on as you are doing. Hopefully the cattery will now put more security measures in place, accidents do happen and it would be horrible if you wrecked their business over this, equally, the delivery driver didn't let your cat out on purpose so I think you are being very forgiving and sensible over it


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Many years ago we had a ceiling fan installed in the lounge. Muffin, now deceased, wouldn’t enter the lounge for nearly a week. He would peep through the door looking at the ceiling fan. He must have thought it was a weird looking big bird or something. The phrase ‘scaredy-cats’ came about for a reason. He will get over the shelf calamity eventually. Just give the little guy some time.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

On Saturday I bought some beaphar calming cat treats for Ollie (he's also on daily yucalm). It's certainly working a treat, much more confident outside and even crept a few inches forward towards a dog that we meet regularly


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

i think you are doing a great job with them.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> On Saturday I bought some beaphar calming cat treats for Ollie (he's also on daily yucalm). It's certainly working a treat, much more confident outside and even crept a few inches forward towards a dog that we meet regularly


Have you tried the spot on?

Jasper was getting fractious this morning and beginning to lash out at poor old Ralph who just doesn't understand why she hates him. I dosed her and this is her an hour later


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@bethany_hannah

Today I heard about a website called "Relax My Cat" and immediately thought of you and Nelson ! It's a website with music specially for calming/relaxing stressed out cats (different pieces for different situations). I already knew that cats find classical music calming but this takes the whole idea one stage further. Perhaps you might something there to help Nelson over his adventure and subsequent scare with the shelves ?

https://relaxmycat.com/ (a lot of the pieces are also available on Youtube)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Have you tried the spot on?
> 
> Jasper was getting fractious this morning and beginning to lash out at poor old Ralph who just doesn't understand why she hates him. I dosed her and this is her an hour later
> 
> View attachment 364200


Yes, it completely knocked him out for about 5-6 hours and then it was back to normal. I wanted something more evenly spaced and the combination of yucalm given in the morning with the treats, evening, seems to have given me what I'm after


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Yes, it completely knocked him out for about 5-6 hours and then it was back to normal. I wanted something more evenly spaced and the combination of yucalm given in the morning with the treats, evening, seems to have given me what I'm after


They're supposed to last a week!! Plainly your little monkey wasn't aware of that


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> They're supposed to last a week!! Plainly your little monkey wasn't aware of that


He's skipping school so hasn't learnt to read:Hilarious


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

What a relief he's home and gradually relaxing. Have to agree that although the delivery driver is partly to blame, he should not have had access to the pens at all so I really hope lessons have been learnt and they will put in place security measures that will protect cats in their care.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Many years ago we had a ceiling fan installed in the lounge. Muffin, now deceased, wouldn't enter the lounge for nearly a week. He would peep through the door looking at the ceiling fan. He must have thought it was a weird looking big bird or something. The phrase 'scaredy-cats' came about for a reason. He will get over the shelf calamity eventually. Just give the little guy some time.


Like you, the experience was long ago. Took my cat months, and it was installed over the bed in the bedroom (not my idea, I hate ceiling fans) He would come in, in the dark and join me in bed, thankfully because he slept with me all his life and I would have missed him terribly if he wasn't there. He finally started to forget about it, as long as it was OFF.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Today I have had a positive email from the Cattery explaining what changes they have already made and which they have booked in to have done over the next few days.

No real change in Nelson today, except a new choice of hiding space - behind my work clothes in the wardrobe!

I just wanted to say thank you again for all the help and ideas. I’ve taken on board so many including calming tablets, music, my smells etc. I promise as soon as Nelson is up to it, you will have a picture as a reward! For now, here’s some from “pre escape”. I’ll know he’s back when this is his level of confidence around the house!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> Today I have had a positive email from the Cattery explaining what changes they have already made and which they have booked in to have done over the next few days.
> 
> No real change in Nelson today, except a new choice of hiding space - behind my work clothes in the wardrobe!
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again for all the help and ideas. I've taken on board so many including calming tablets, music, my smells etc. I promise as soon as Nelson is up to it, you will have a picture as a reward! For now, here's some from "pre escape". I'll know he's back when this is his level of confidence around the house!


I'm really sorry you and Nelson have had to go through all this all because someone was complacent. Wishing Nelson happy again very soon. I'm sure he will be hun. xxx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Some positive changes in Nelson today on day 4. He is now more confident around the house. Exploring our bedroom and lying under the bed and sitting looking out of the spare room window. He no longer has to be in his blanket cave to feel safe! 

He is still terrified of me which breaks my heart. I’m just getting on with life around him as well as talking to him lots. If I enter a room, he runs out though. He runs in a low fast little run like I’m a predator. It’s very upsetting considering he used to spend his mornings sharing my pillow with me  let’s hope he remembers I’m safe and kind soon. I’m hoping he doesn’t associate me with the fear he experienced when stuck in the cat trap as I was there.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

bethany_hannah said:


> Some positive changes in Nelson today on day 4. He is now more confident around the house. Exploring our bedroom and lying under the bed and sitting looking out of the spare room window. He no longer has to be in his blanket cave to feel safe!
> 
> He is still terrified of me which breaks my heart. I'm just getting on with life around him as well as talking to him lots. If I enter a room, he runs out though. He runs in a low fast little run like I'm a predator. It's very upsetting considering he used to spend his mornings sharing my pillow with me  let's hope he remembers I'm safe and kind soon. I'm hoping he doesn't associate me with the fear he experienced when stuck in the cat trap as I was there.


He may associate you with thing to grab him and missing. The crate is likely to be less of an association. But don't worry he will settle and get comfortable with you again. In his last week and a bit no doubt in his mind he has had a fair few humans chasing, trying to catch him or yelling. I can't imagine the driver and cattery staff made no sound or move to catch as he escaped.

He just needs to regain trust. If he is now out of his cave and moving about then that's a good improvement. He will soon be cuddling again.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bethany, is Nelson now showing some of his old preferences for where he goes in the house, to favourite places where he always used to sit or sleep? Does he appear to be recognising his things as familiar, e.g. his cat tree, his toys, his dishes etc? If so that will be a good sign that he is settling back into his home.

I would expect him to associate you with his home, now he is back home, and I'm a little surprised he is still so scared of you, and basically treating you like a stranger. Cats make associations between places and people, and can remember a person in association with a particular place, for years. But if they see someone they know well in a strange environment they may not be able to "place" them in their associative memory, particularly if they are traumatised at the time, as poor Nelson was.

As I recall he was missing for only a couple of days when he escaped from the cattery. How long was he in the cattery before he escaped? I think we need to add those days in the cattery to the days he was actually missing. He would already have been disoriented from being in a strange place with strange people, at the cattery. I do understand he's stayed in that cattery before, but it's not his home and being there (especially without you) would always be a disorienting experience for him. So maybe this is why he has not yet accepted you as who you are to him.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did he used to like cat nip or valerian? 

Get in your PJs and bare feet (no jeans/dark clothes, big coats or shoes) and dust yourself in some cat drugs!!!! Have a few of his fav treats to hand and sit in the room he feels most comfortable in. Then ignore him. Watch TV/read etc and wait for him to approach you. If it doesn’t happen the first night don’t stress. Try again tomorrow. Then the next....

He will come round eventually I’m certain. 

I believe cats have a 3 week imprint/memory/scent time scale. My feeling is in 3 weeks time he will smell of home again, have forgotten the incident and feel safe once more. Try to keep things as close to his routine as before and he will be ok.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Bethany, is Nelson now showing some of his old preferences for where he goes in the house, to favourite places where he always used to sit or sleep? Does he appear to be recognising his things as familiar, e.g. his cat tree, his toys, his dishes etc? If so that will be a good sign that he is settling back into his home.
> 
> I would expect him to associate you with his home, now he is back home, and I'm a little surprised he is still so scared of you, and basically treating you like a stranger. Cats make associations between places and people, and can remember a person in association with a particular place, for years. But if they see someone they know well in a strange environment they may not be able to "place" them in their associative memory, particularly if they are traumatised at the time, as poor Nelson was.
> 
> As I recall he was missing for only a couple of days when he escaped from the cattery. How long was he in the cattery before he escaped? I think we need to add those days in the cattery to the days he was actually missing. He would already have been disoriented from being in a strange place with strange people, at the cattery. I do understand he's stayed in that cattery before, but it's not his home and being there (especially without you) would always be a disorienting experience for him. So maybe this is why he has not yet accepted you as who you are to him.


He was in the Cattery from Sunday morning and was due to be picked up on Wednesday afternoon, although we then didn't get him back until late Friday night. So he was away from home for quite a while.

He's happy to use his bowls and litter. He's not using his beds which I'm surprised about as I thought they would smell of him the most (I haven't put the one I took to the cattery back out)

Last night he seemed distressed, doing little meow cries from the floor at the end of my bed. When I put the little light on and spoke to him he stopped. Maybe feeling scared / nervous?

He also began last night grooming quite a lot and biting at his fur. It could be stress grooming, he could have fleas I suppose. He has his flea treatment every three months from the vets. His last one was around a month ago. I'm going to ring the vets later and ask if there's anyway he can have another without hurting. Although I wonder if there's a tablet one to hide in food as I can't imsgine him letting me put a spot on one on!

Overall his confidence is increasing every day but very slowly!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

bethany_hannah said:


> Overall his confidence is increasing every day but very slowly!


This was the best part. Hopefully it will keep going in that way until he is back to his best self. Poor boy! X


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

We have had a little play with da bird and he has eaten some dreamies from me today. As well as licking dreamy residue from my fingers! 

He’s still not convinced and won’t come into a room to spend time with me, but he now isn’t running out when I walk in. Small steps but in the right direction!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> We have had a little play with da bird and he has eaten some dreamies from me today. As well as licking dreamy residue from my fingers!
> 
> He's still not convinced and won't come into a room to spend time with me, but he now isn't running out when I walk in. Small steps but in the right direction!


He will come round eventually as you say he might still be associating you with the trap but that will pass! Double dose him on Zylkene for the time being hun. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the members who are drug obsessed :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Errrrmm cough @huckybuck errrmmmm cough @Soozi


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ewelsh

Biggles told me I am not obsessed enough, he wants to go live with @huckybuck or @Soozi


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Summercat so do I


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

There’s a pill for everything!!! Rofl
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Today is the day that Nelson has decided home is home! He is walking around everywhere again now, and not scuttling past or hiding. Humans are still big scary things not to be trusted, but at the moment ignoring him actually seems to be working best. If he thinks I’m not looking he’ll sit and watch me wondering what I’m doing!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

bethany_hannah said:


> Today is the day the Nelson has decided home is home! He is walking around everywhere again now, and not scuttling past or hiding. Humans are still big scary things not to be trusted, but at the moment ignoring him actually seems to be working best. If he thinks I'm not looking he'll sit and watch me wondering what I'm doing!


that's very good news


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> Today is the day that Nelson has decided home is home! He is walking around everywhere again now, and not scuttling past or hiding. Humans are still big scary things not to be trusted, but at the moment ignoring him actually seems to be working best. If he thinks I'm not looking he'll sit and watch me wondering what I'm doing!


He will be fine very soon now Hun. But what a worry you've had. Glad he's improving. xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

So glad he’s gradually becoming more confident around the house again, what a relief!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's brilliant news.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's settling down more every day. Good to hear the cattery have responded so quickly.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased to hear this!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@bethany_hannah - I am very, very pleased and relieved to hear that Nelson is showing more confidence. I must admit I was beginning to worry a bit whether you'd brought home the right cat!! :Arghh . So glad my fears were unfounded.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @bethany_hannah - I am very, very pleased and relieved to hear that Nelson is showing more confidence. I must admit I was beginning to worry a bit whether you'd brought home the right cat!! :Arghh . So glad my fears were unfounded.


It's something we've joked about ourselves!! I am going to get the vets to scan him when we go for my own peace of mind... but unless Nelson had an identical twin living on the same road as he escaped from then I think we're ok! Xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree, it certainly would be a _massive_ coincidence for you to have found another tabby cat looking identical to Nelson in the same area that he went missing. However, having experienced some very odd coincidences myself at various times in my life I never discount anything, no matter how far fetched it may seem. LOL x


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

chillminx said:


> I agree, it certainly would be a _massive_ coincidence for you to have found another tabby cat looking identical to Nelson in the same area that he went missing. However, having experienced some very odd coincidences myself at various times in my life I would never discount anything, no matter how strange it may seem.


True! There was a very similar one on the same road actually that we kept getting calls about, but I knew straight away it wasn't him. Obviously you know every inch of your own cat anyway, but Nelson also has one eye which is slightly different after a bad case of cat flu when he was tiny before we had him. So that helped us know!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Day 8. Nelson is still wary and scared and hidey. He eats, drinks, goes to the toilet and comes to have a chat to me at about 9pm but in the day you can’t get near him. I also can’t touch him in the evenings, he just looks at me and chats from a distance! 

I’ve booked the vets for Monday morning just so he can be checked over to double check there is nothing more to this. I also will get him scanned just so I can put my mind to rest that it is 100% him! I’m 99.99% sure but with this strange behaviour I would like it confirmed - I’m an over thinker and worrier at the best of times!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope all goes well on Monday @bethany_hannah. In the meantime, double up the dose of zylkene if you haven't already done so!!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Hope all goes well on Monday @bethany_hannah. In the meantime, double up the dose of zylkene if you haven't already done so!!


Funny you should say that! My partner does his breakfast and I do his tea. I thought we were both giving zylkene - turns out only I was!! Doh! So now that's sorted it could help.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

With my dads rescue cats who were very very shy day one (and still one can be in particular) they were ALWAYS more confident after day 9/10pm. I’d make a special effort to make that the time I really tried to engage with them (play) as they were much more willing. I wonder if Nelson would want to play late evening if that’s when he comes for a chat?


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

Is Zylkene available on amazon or does it have to be from the vet?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bilai said:


> Is Zylkene available on amazon or does it have to be from the vet?


Yes you can get it on Amazon or any pet pharmacies, prices vary a little


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Bilai said:


> Is Zylkene available on amazon or does it have to be from the vet?


I got my first batch from pets at home just because I wanted to pick it up that day, but I understand it can be bought online easily too!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I know it’s still early but any news on Nelson? How was he yesterday? Don’t forget to update us after youve taken him to the vet please!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Soozi said:


> I know it's still early but any news on Nelson? How was he yesterday? Don't forget to update us after youve taken him to the vet please!


He's doing better and better! Here is him late last night. He's so much better at night time. Vet is this afternoon so I'll update as soon as we're home


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 365268
> 
> 
> He's doing better and better! Here is him late last night. He's so much better at night time. Vet is this afternoon so I'll update as soon as we're home


Now that's more like it!


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

The vet checked Nelson over as much as he could. Poor Nelson was shaking! He agrees that there is no sign of injury and there doesn’t appear to be anything physically wrong. He could see where Nelson had been grooming and biting at his leg but couldn’t see any evidence of fleas or ticks. He thought it could be to do with nerves but has given a flea/ mites / tick treatment anyway just in case, as it was hard to comb him to thoroughly check. Overall he is happy for now, and thinks we’re doing everything we can. He is happy to keep going with zylkene / feliway etc for now and see how he is in another 1-2 weeks. He did mention that he could prescribe Valium, but that it had an adverse affect on some cats? So he didn’t want to do that yet. Oh and it is Nelson!! Microchip in place.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn’t doubt it was Nelson! Bless him. I’m glad you’ve not accepted Valium as although it’s slow I think he will fully recover from his ordeal in his own time. You’re doing great hun! Hugs xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Glad to hear the vet appt went well even though scary for poor baby :,-( 

He’s in good hands  and will be back to himself in time by the sounds of it xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Glad he passed his MoT! 

Given he seems the making steady progress on his own, I would agree with not bothering with the Valium. It's always there as an option, but personally I reckon time, space and love will do the trick just fine


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I agree, it certainly would be a _massive_ coincidence for you to have found another tabby cat looking identical to Nelson in the same area that he went missing. However, having experienced some very odd coincidences myself at various times in my life I never discount anything, no matter how far fetched it may seem. LOL x


Don't you think when you live with a cat, though, you recognise their individual facial features? I've had as many as 8 Birmans: 3 seal points, 4 blue points and 1 lilac point. Someone once asked me how I knew which cat was which, because to them they looked identical, especially blue with blue and seal with seal. I answered because they all look different and to me they did. They had very obvious differences both in facial features and body type from my perspective, but to their eye those differences were so subtle as to be lost on them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Don't you think when you live with a cat, though, you recognise their individual facial features? I've had as many as 8 Birmans: 3 seal points, 4 blue points and 1 lilac point. Someone once asked me how I knew which cat was which, because to them they looked identical, especially blue with blue and seal with seal. I answered because they all look different and to me they did. They had very obvious differences both in facial features and body type from my perspective, but to their eye those differences were so subtle as to be lost on them.


I had a situation many years ago when one of mine went missing, he was a tabby cat with no white on him. After searching for a couple of weeks I was convinced he was a tabby cat living a few streets away. I questioned the owner, who said she'd had him since a kitten. The one thing that convinced me he wasn't my missing cat was that he looked at me with no sign of recognition and was wary of me, just as I would expect a cat to be of a stranger. But he was at ease with the owner.

I knew my cat hadn't been missing long enough to have forgotten me. Looks-wise he was identical to my missing cat, at least as far as I could tell from a brief meeting with him. Probably if I'd brought him home I would have very soon realised he was not mine - but more by his behaviour, e.g. his lack of familiarity with my house, than from his looks I think.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I had a situation many years ago when one of mine went missing, he was a tabby cat with no white on him. After searching for a couple of weeks I was convinced he was a tabby cat living a few streets away. I questioned the owner, who said she'd had him since a kitten. The one thing that convinced me he wasn't my missing cat was that he looked at me with no sign of recognition and was wary of me, just as I would expect a cat to be of a stranger. But he was at ease with the owner.
> 
> I knew my cat hadn't been missing long enough to have forgotten me. Looks-wise he was identical to my missing cat, at least as far as I could tell from a brief meeting with him. Probably if I'd brought him home I would have very soon realised he was not mine - but more by his behaviour, e.g. his lack of familiarity with my house, than from his looks I think.


Sometimes when I'm sat in my lounge and one of the cats miaows in the hallway, I know exactly who it is, because I even recognise the sound of their voice. I call out to whoever it is and they come trotting back into the lounge and it's always who I knew it to be. Even if I get up and go to them, it's still always the cat I thought.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

My husband can recognise all his sheep by their faces (or so he says!).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Sometimes when I'm sat in my lounge and one of the cats miaows in the hallway, I know exactly who it is, because I even recognise the sound of their voice. I call out to whoever it is and they come trotting back into the lounge and it's always who I knew it to be. Even if I get up and go to them, it's still always the cat I thought.


Mmm, me too, like you I recognise mine by the sound of their miaows or their chirrups, all very distinctive.  And I recognise each of them by the sound of their individual footsteps running down the stairs.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, they walk differently. When I’m lying in bed and they go out or into the bedroom, I know who it is by the sound of their footsteps on the laminate floor even though the light is off.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Mind you - I get mixed up with tv actresses at times - especially those with long black hair! Young women seem to be looking more and more alike as they all have the same hairstyle.


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

I might just try out this sofa next to you. Looks ok. One eye open though... I watching you human


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 365408
> I might just try out this sofa next to you. Looks ok. One eye open though... I watching you human


Now, that is one very beautiful Cat Loaf going on there!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks so very promising


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Progress !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased to hear he is taking baby steps in the right direction - and very glad his check up went ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good boy Nelson  So happy for you to see this.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 365408
> I might just try out this sofa next to you. Looks ok. One eye open though... I watching you human


Aww baby steps! It might still be a couple of weeks but I think the old Nelson will re-emerge soon Hun. xxx


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

A year ago today I brought home baby Nelson from the cat rescue. He is now completely back to normal! Thank you all for your help. What a year it's been!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol! He looks gorgeous! But what a terrible time you had and poor Nelson! Glad to hear all back to normal now! Onwards and upwards! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks goodness, yay for Nelson (and you too, such a torrid time you went through). I love how he is still growing into his ears  What a handsome chap he is, looks like he is in charge of the world in the second photo. 

Happy Gotcha Day, Nelson


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Aww, he looks so sad and lost in the first pic, and look at him now! So contented!  Well done you for giving him such a happy life, and restoring his confidence after his misadventure!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's got such a beautiful face, I adore tabbies


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

Charity said:


> He's got such a beautiful face, I adore tabbies


I'm biased but he is gorgeous!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

bethany_hannah said:


> View attachment 366385
> View attachment 366386
> A year ago today I brought home baby Nelson from the cat rescue. He is now completely back to normal! Thank you all for your help. What a year it's been!


Happy Gotcha Day Nelson!
So glad that he forgot about his ordeal and remembered his home and slaves.
Wishing you only happy times together from now on!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantastic - well done @bethany_hannah your commitment and perseverence is the stuff of legend. What a lucky, lucky boy Nelson is. He definitely seems like he knows it in your latest photo


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Awww! I’m so glad he’s happy again. He’s a beauty!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Good to hear he is back to normal, well done you!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a pussycat! Well done Nelson and Mummy for perseverance. He obviously needed the time to trust that he was genuinely home again. Such a lovely story xxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

He’s looking so relaxed and happy, so glad he getting back to normal what a relief for you and him!! He’s gorgeous!


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Yay Nelson! So happy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Wonderful news. Tabbies are the best and he's a very lucky lad to have you for his mummy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased to hear he’s back to normal now.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Glad to hear he has fully settled and that's only a bad memory!


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

So how is Nelson getting on? Have you made your final move yet, or is that trauma yet to come?


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

ExD said:


> So how is Nelson getting on? Have you made your final move yet, or is that trauma yet to come?


He is doing brilliantly! Completely back to his normal cuddly playful self. Thank you for thinking of him 

What's the final move?! I don't think we've any traumas to come but I could be wrong...


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Oops - have I missed some posts?
I'm having trouble with my eyes and have just had another injection into my left one, so looking at screens is not the best idea in the world. I seemed to remember that you were about to move house - but maybe I have you mixed up with someone else. I've scrolled back a bit but the eyesight isn't really up to staring at a lot of brightness so I'll assume I'm mixing you up with someonw else. 
Anyway, please Nelson is back to his old self.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ExD said:


> Oops - have I missed some posts?
> I'm having trouble with my eyes and have just had another injection into my left one, so looking at screens is not the best idea in the world. I seemed to remember that you were about to move house - but maybe I have you mixed up with someone else. I've scrolled back a bit but the eyesight isn't really up to staring at a lot of brightness so I'll assume I'm mixing you up with someonw else.
> Anyway, please Nelson is back to his old self.


You're mixing him up with summercat's Biggles! I've done it myself hun! Lol xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## bethany_hannah (Jan 20, 2017)

ExD said:


> Oops - have I missed some posts?
> I'm having trouble with my eyes and have just had another injection into my left one, so looking at screens is not the best idea in the world. I seemed to remember that you were about to move house - but maybe I have you mixed up with someone else. I've scrolled back a bit but the eyesight isn't really up to staring at a lot of brightness so I'll assume I'm mixing you up with someonw else.
> Anyway, please Nelson is back to his old self.


Ahhh yes I remember around the same time someone else poor cat had been frightened through a window and we had very similar problems! So very easy to muddle up. Thankfully no house move for us.


----------

